# Temperatura Máxima no mês de Maio 2009



## Rog (6 Mai 2009 às 22:17)

Qual a Temperatura Máxima registada no mês de Maio de 2009 numa estação oficial em Portugal?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mai 2009 às 22:27)

Rog disse:


> Qual a Temperatura Máxima registada no mês de Maio de 2009 numa estação oficial em Portugal?



Tendo em conta que Coruche já atingiu cerca de *32,2 ºC* e que Alvega já teve uma máxima de cerca de *32,7 ºC*, o intervalo correspondente já está garantido e o anterior já foi «fulminado».

Votei no intervalo *[35,0 ºC; 35,9 ºC]*.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mai 2009 às 22:29)

32,1ºC a 33,9ºC


----------



## Snifa (6 Mai 2009 às 22:32)

36,0ºC a 36,9ºC


----------



## Dan (6 Mai 2009 às 22:34)

35,0ºC a 35,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mai 2009 às 22:35)

Votei no intervalo que compreende todas as temperaturas registadas entre os *35,0ºC* e os *35,9ºC*!


----------



## João Soares (6 Mai 2009 às 22:48)

*34,0ºC a 34,9ºC*


----------



## Rog (6 Mai 2009 às 22:56)

35,0ºC a 35,9ºC


----------



## David sf (6 Mai 2009 às 23:51)

32,1 a 33,9. Até digo mais, a temperatura máxima do mês já foi atingida, ou será atingida amanhã.


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Mai 2009 às 00:06)

Votei nos valores de 34,0 a 34,9 ºC.
Espera-se que estes valores, para além de excessivos, não façam parte das médias altas para este mês!


----------



## AnDré (7 Mai 2009 às 00:17)

*34,0ºC a 34,9ºC*

A ver vamos...


----------



## vitamos (7 Mai 2009 às 09:40)

32,1 a 33,9ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mai 2009 às 12:02)

Votei no intervalo 37.0ºC a 37.9ºC, vai ser atingida na última semana de Maio


----------



## Saul Monteiro (7 Mai 2009 às 16:32)

34,0ºC a 34,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (29 Mai 2009 às 00:12)

É provável que hoje Coruche já tenha chegado aos 36ºC.

Se assim for, restam 4 pessoas em jogo.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jun 2009 às 15:45)

Intervalo vendedor: *37,0ºC a 37,9ºC
Vencedores: algarvio1980, meteo, Skizzo*

Parabéns aos vencedores!


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jun 2009 às 20:24)

AnDré disse:


> Intervalo vendedor: *37,0ºC a 37,9ºC
> Vencedores: algarvio1980, meteo, Skizzo*
> 
> Parabéns aos vencedores!





algarvio1980 disse:


> Votei no intervalo 37.0ºC a 37.9ºC, vai ser atingida na última semana de Maio



Tudo certinho como eu disseo bruxo sou eu


----------

